# brebis / mouton



## santpola

Bonjor à tous est-que vous pouvez me dire la différence entre brébis et mouton? Merci bien

*Note des modérateurs* : Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Viobi

mouton, terme générique, brebis, la femelle (dans certaines régions, on disait des moutonnes!).


----------



## tilt

Ajoutons le _bélier_, qui désigne exclusivement le mâle, et l'_agneau _pour le petit.

Et sois la bienvenue sur les forums WR, Santpola.


----------



## Reliure

Et pour que tout soit dit à propos des  béliers moutons brebis "moutonnes" agneaux agnelles (=agneaux femelles) , j'ajoute que tous appartiennent à la famille des *ovins*.
(Là se trouve véritablement le terme générique qui les désigne)


----------



## jprr

Viobi said:


> mouton, terme générique, brebis, la femelle (dans certaines régions, on disait des moutonnes!).


Bonsoir,
Générique ... oui et non.
Oui, parce qu'on dit le plus souvent un troupeau de moutons.
Et non parce que si on est précis
1) le mouton est au bélier ce que le boeuf est au taureau.
2) pour cette raison personne ne parle de fromage de mouton, sauf en blaguant.


----------



## Viobi

Si on est encore plus précis, le terme générique dépend en fait de l'usage fait des bêtes: on parle de moutons chez les éleveurs de bêtes à viande et à laine, mais dans l'Aveyron, par exemple, je n'ai jamais entendu les paysans qui trayaient pour les célèbres fromageries de Roquefort-sur-Soulzon dire qu'ils élevaient autre chose que des brebis!

[…]


----------



## tilt

jprr said:


> Générique ... oui et non.
> Oui, parce qu'on dit le plus souvent un troupeau de moutons.
> Et non parce que si on est précis
> 1) le mouton est au bélier ce que le boeuf est au taureau.


En fait, _mouton _est à la fois le nom vernaculaire de l'espèce et celui du mâle châtré, de la même façon que chez les bovins de nos campagnes, _vache _est à la fois le nom de la femelle et celui de l'espèce.


----------



## TitTornade

Euh... je pense qu'à la campagne, on sait différencier les brebis des béliers comme les vaches des taureaux 
Le paysan dira qu'il élève des (vaches) laitières, des taureaux ou des brebis (comme l'a dit Viobi) et pas des vaches ou des moutons... Non ?
Chez moi, il y a "des poules et un coq"... Pas "des poules" ni "des coqs" !!

Je soupçonne que ce soit les "citadins" (un paysan dira les "parisiens"   ) qui parlent de vaches et de moutons pour parler des ces deux espèces... 

Par contre, _mouton, bœuf et poulet sont les noms des viandes que l'on mange_... Sachant que l'escalope de bœuf qu'on achète chez le boucher provient essentiellement de vaches laitières qui n'ont pas atteint l'âge de la retraite.


----------



## Arrius

Quand le curé parle de ses fidèles, il emploie parfois le mot _brebis_, ce qui comprend les màles de sa paroisse. Il ne les appelle jamais des moutons peut-êrre parce que ceux-ci sont censés être plutôt stupides. Et nous _revenons à nos moutons_, pas`à nos brebis,


----------



## Reliure

TitTornade said:


> Le paysan dira qu'il élève des (vaches) laitières, des taureaux ou des brebis (comme l'a dit Viobi) et pas des vaches ou des moutons... Non ?


 Ben  mon grand-père qui élevait ses moutons, non pas en centre -ville mais dans la campagne normande parlait indifféremment de ses moutons et de ses brebis.
Peut être parce qu'il était un ancien boucher et qu'il n'en avait qu'une dizaine... 
Et pour répondre à Arrius, je présume que le curé préfère que ses ouailles aient l'esprit paroissien, plutôt que l'esprit moutonnier, Hihihi!


----------



## tilt

TitTornade said:


> Je soupçonne que ce soit les "citadins" (un paysan dira les "parisiens"   ) qui parlent de vaches et de moutons pour parler des ces deux espèces...


Quand le sexe de l'animal n'est pas évident, on dit pourtant bien _une _vache ou _un _mouton, même à la campagne. 
Par exemple, on porte de la laine de _mouton_, pas de brebis.
Et on marche dans une bouse de _vache_, même si elle est peut-être sortie d'une mâle panse (honnie soit-elle ).

Pour le fromage, bien sûr, il n'en va pas de même : on sait pertinemment de quel sexe sont les producteurs !


----------



## Viobi

Entièrement d'accord avec tilt. Même à la campagne, on va "nourrir les poules", pas "nourrir les poules et le coq". Et quand on en a plusieurs des deux sexes, on va promener les chiens. Il y a toujours un seul genre qui gagne, c'est souvent le masculin, et quand l'intérêt présenté par les bêtes concernées dépend de leur sexe, c'est le sexe intéressant qui l'emporte.
Le terme générique, c'est le chien, la poule, la vache (laitière ou à viande, de toute façon bouseuse ), le mouton (retourné dans mes chaussons). Mais bien sûr, en Camargue, on élève des taureaux (même si, objectivement, les troupeaux sont pour moitié constitués de vaches!), et sur le Larzac, des brebis qui donnent du bon lait (même si leur laine est tellement emmêlée d'épines variées que son prix suffit tout juste à payer les tondeurs). Et dans les poulaillers, on peut aussi élever des chapons, alors qu'à ma connaissance on y élève rarement des coqs (à l'exception de quelques reproducteurs, les aspirants coqs dépassent rarement le stade du poulet!).


----------



## KirstyWeston

Je viens de tomber sur cette phrase dans une traduction que je suis en train de faire (vers l'anglais). "*Brebis* et *moutons* fournissent laine, viande et surtout lait…"

C'est quoi la différence entre les deux ?

Merci pour tout aide !


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

En français, la _brebis_ est la femelle du _mouton_ !


----------



## KirstyWeston

Alors, je l'ignorais ! Mais on utilise toujours "brebis" pour parler des moutons en général, non ?


----------



## snarkhunter

Si on le fait, alors c'est une erreur manifeste !
On ne devrait parler de "brebis" que pour un troupeau comportant seulement des femelles.


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Précisément, la brebis est la femelle du *bélier*.
_Mouton _est le nom générique, applicable d'une certaine façon aux brebis elles-mêmes.
Brebis, béliers et agneaux sont des moutons.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour,

Habitant une région où on produit du fromage de brebis, je précise qu'on parle de brebis lorsqu'on fait référence aux moutons (femelles évidemment) qui produisent du lait et de moutons quand il s'agit de bêtes à viande.


----------



## ilogica

Bonjour,

ESt-ce que brebis peut s'utiliser comme argot? Je l'ai entendu plusieurs fois. Je pense qu'il veut dire "femme", mais je ne suis pas sûre.
Quelqu'un peut confirmer? Merci.


----------



## jprr

Bonsoir,


ilogica said:


> ESt-ce que brebis peut s'utiliser comme argot?


Comme argot ? pas que je sache 
Ce qui existe c'est l'expression [une] *brebis galeuse.*.. qui ressemble au* mouton noir *


----------



## snarkhunter

jprr said:


> Comme argot ? pas que je sache


... Et "mouton" est également un terme argotique désignant un _mouchard de prison_ (cf le film éponyme de 1960 avec Fernand Raynaud dans le rôle principal).


----------

